# VIA Rail #1 (both of them) en route to Vancouver as of 8/5/17



## Dakota 400 (Aug 5, 2017)

One train is reported to be 20 hours late. One train is reported to be 11 hours late.

What's the reason? Freight train traffic?

Being so far off schedule complicates one's plans upon arrival in Vancouver.

I'd love to travel on the _Canadian_. But, such performance is discouraging in making a reservations with the associated plans for such a trip.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 6, 2017)

CN is just awful in its handling of the Canadian. Such lateness is rather routine.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 6, 2017)

Via has even less clout with CN than Amtrak does with its host railroads. Amtrak's theoretical priority has a statutory basis and Amtrak has sued over it. Via doesn't have that, and has pretty much zero leverage with CN.

Via itself acknowledges the situation and posts the following notice on the booking page for travel involving the Canadian:

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: *While VIA endeavours to operate on time, the realities of increased freight traffic on tracks that we do not own may give rise to significant delays. We suggest that you do not arrange connecting transportation on the day of your arrival

With that said, the Canadian is a ride not to be missed and recommend working around the issue by including an overnight hotel stay at your end point. I'd also recommend traveling eastbound, not westbound, as with the extreme lateness the chances of missing the Rockies due to darkness westbound is quite high. Eastbound the mountains are on the first full day of the journey and the train is in them most of the day.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 6, 2017)

Go.....knowing the train will be late so plan for onward connections on the following day. Book a hotel that will allow last minute changes.....or don't make a reservation if nervous you will lose your deposit. You might have to go to a suburban location.....but you can always get a room.

Take the trip and enjoy the extra time on the train and more bang for you buck! You will be well fed even if additional meals as required and you might even see the Thompson and Fraser Canyons in daylight if travelling westbound!


----------



## rusty spike (Aug 7, 2017)

Agree with previous posters. Just completed this trip 3 weeks ago.(#1 from Edmonton to Vancouver in Sleeper Plus). 3 hours late and loved every minute of it. A trip not to be missed!


----------

